# We're lucky we have good neighbours....



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How cute! Was that a child in the other yard?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

lol  Nope adult neighbour and his two dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> lol  Nope adult neighbour and his two dogs!


That's great, love it!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL too funny! I love when dogs are creative


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's too funny...at first I thought he was playing with his shadow. :doh:

Pete


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww! That's great!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

That is cute!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Not only cute but smart!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's fabulous!! I only get hard baseballs and occasionally a bat thrown over the fence by our neighbor's kids. I'd much rather contend with playing ball with a golden next door!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I watched over 20 times, he is so smart.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

We can't leave any ball in the yard now. If we do, he puts them under (like mid day yesterday when Steve was at work) and just sits....and waits....and waits. It's cute...but poor Fin doesn't get that part that it's not always going to be thrown back right away! Of course then he doesn't want to come in either, doesn't want to abandon the balls, so I have to go out, get them, and in we go....foolish!

I just love it, he is so funny to drop it, push it under, and then right into the sit to wait, oh he makes my heart hurt we love him so much!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So Very Cute!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I had to watch it over and over. That is fantastic! What a smart boy!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOl AWW! How cute is that!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

That's soooo adorable!!


----------



## sandirandy (Jul 9, 2011)

OMG!!! that is awesome! smart pup! and once they start... they dont want to stop! great video!


----------

